# Is anyone coming from Birmingham/West Midlands



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Just seeing who is coming from the Birmingham/West Midlands as would be good to get a convoy together. :car:

Let me know and i try and get it organised.

**Update**

Ok meeting at Corley Services M6 Junction 4/3, CV7 8NR at about 9am

Let me know who's up for it so have an idea of numbers.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes I will be


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm heading over along with a few others


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Well if you guys wanna convoy to make the drive more interesting then we can arrange a meeting spot.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm coming from Telford. We should try and make a convoy point at some service stations along the way?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I'm coming from west Birmingham. I would say the first service after junction 6 on the m6!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If we get substantial numbers for a convoy from these areas, What times are we thinkin?


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

hi anyone going from romford essex


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrong thread


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

sedetailing said:


> hi anyone going from romford essex


:lol:

Not really mate but ur welcome to meet us at the services might be a bit of a detour for u tho. Lol


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> If we get substantial numbers for a convoy from these areas, What times are we thinkin?


I would say to meet at the services for about 8/8:30 cos then it should be just over an hour from there.

Also wouldn't mind a McDonald's breakfast. :thumb:


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

There's corley services on M6 Jc3?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

thunderpantz said:


> There's corley services on M6 Jc3?


U just beat me to it. lol

Ye that is the one i was looking at postcode CV7 8NR Junction 4/3 M6 Eastbound.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Time?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Time?


I was thinkin at about 9am!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Okeydoke, was gonna leave at around 8am anyway


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Okeydoke, was gonna leave at around 8am anyway


Ok mate ill see u there. pm ur number if u want


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

im coming from bham but going straight there, i want to floor it to a show for a change, instead of being in a slow convoy, lol

btw, theres no maccys at corley


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Tazz said:


> im coming from bham but going straight there, i want to floor it to a show for a change, instead of being in a slow convoy, lol
> 
> btw, theres no maccys at corley


Well your more than welcome to join us as i am not a slow driver and do not intend to be driving slowly! :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry people passenger just rang me and isn't gonna get to mine on time so won't be leaving till after 9. Sorry


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

No worries, I'll get straight down there


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

So annoying reading this! Never went today because I didn't know anyone and live just off from Corley services, would have been good to meet some of you. Maybe next year or a local meet would be cool!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone for this year?


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

I will be going from South Birmingham area this year


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rbj*rbj said:


> I will be going from South Birmingham area this year


Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Probably going down on the Sunday morning.

A few of us in a dubbed A4.


----------



## adeel_gt (Dec 31, 2010)

Me and a few friends going too, dont know what time tho


----------

